

Scribd is Seeking a System Administrator - trip

Interested?  Send a resume to jobs@scribd.com
======
emmett
Ah, the system administrator...a position even harder to fill than developer
in my experience.

~~~
jawngee
Amen.

~~~
sbraford
Yep. It might be time to look @ options like EngineYard, etc.

But it's more fun to scale things yourself =)

------
patrickg-zill
I recommend a little more detail on what you are looking for. Are you mostly
Linux (I assume)? Do you need someone with Cisco or other router experience?
Etc. etc.

